# 18650 cell tube adapted/dedicated 18650 light completed



## TranquillityBase (Jun 15, 2007)

The two heads, and the Kroll CR123A tube have been my EDC/work lights for a few months now...I find the intense hot spot of the McR19XR perfect for viewing moving machinery, through scratched, dusty, and dirty polycarbonate machine guards. I also prefer the 1.000" diameter light for an everyday work light.

The two heads were supposed to directly couple to my TBSB 18650 tube, without the adapter piece...I was in a rush, so the two heads in the photos ended up a modified E-series...I didn't feel like starting over, so to make one of my never version 18650 tubes work with these two heads, I went back to the 'white' bridge piece, this bridge piece was used for all my older version TBSB 18650 cell tubes.

Anyway...I love a modular light...and I feel I've found the perfect combination of LED, driver, and reflector. I'm using the large diameter Flu-Pic (.770") a Cree XR-E P4, McR19XR, and a custom heatsink. 

My next objective is to build the head I originally planned on making...The head itself will be longer, but the 18650 tube will cover up the extra head length, and the light will be 18650 cell direct mount, and the O.A.L. of the light will be about a .250" shorter.

Yep...I'm gonna blast the shine off that 18650 tube...











Flashlight building is a blast...


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 18650 cell tube adapted*

That is awesome. :twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 18650 cell tube adapted*

Ok, I've seen it in real life, and now the photos (again)... that head is awesome Scott.
I'm starting to get really attached to FluPIC lights.. although direct drive... :shrug: oh well - it's worth it.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 18650 cell tube adapted*



jch79 said:


> Ok, I've seen it in real life, and now the photos (again)... that head is awesome Scott.
> I'm starting to get really attached to FluPIC lights.. although direct drive... :shrug: oh well - it's worth it.


Yep...I'm a FluPIC lover now...

I've had excellent results with Kroll, McClicky, and switchless twisty. Yes, you read that correctly...Kroll's have worked perfectly for me, and for quite some time now. High force on the Kroll's main spring seems to be the trick.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: 18650 cell tube adapted*

My dream light is now history...

It was more than two years in the making, and I never dreamed I would be making lights from Ti...

This is 100% TB, right down to the bezel ring, EDIT: *except for the switch body design...* 

This head couples directly to my TBSB 18650 body, no adapter piece needed.

Thought you might like to see it before it gets blasted.










Now all I need, is some button top 18650's...


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 17, 2007)

Some grey with my red...now I need some cheese...


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 17, 2007)

THAT is waaaay cool- I currently use a Leef / McGizmo combo that is near identical in elements, but yours is homemade, handmade and Ti: it doesn't get any better. Congratulations.


----------



## jch79 (Jun 18, 2007)

That right there is a sweet light.


----------



## ledaholic (Jun 19, 2007)

TB, instead of looking for button top 18650's why not put a solder ball on the flupic?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 19, 2007)

ledaholic said:


> TB, instead of looking for button top 18650's why not put a solder ball on the flupic?


I would do that, but I like having the reverse polarity protection.

I see Ultrafire has protected 18650's with button tops now...

BTW, I made an all aluminum version of that same light, just to feel the difference in weight, and to feel the difference in heat control while running the light set for Max Brightness.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm a bit rusty turning the old aluminum, but this one turned out pretty good...


----------



## tino_ale (Jun 20, 2007)

I would love to see your creations in aluminium hit the market... this torch looks awesome (love the pretty cylindar shape) and I like the ingenious no-adaptor system you have...

Any plan to run some of your creation by machine shop???


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jun 20, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> I would love to see your creations in aluminium hit the market... this torch looks awesome (love the pretty cylindar shape) and I like the ingenious no-adaptor system you have...
> 
> Any plan to run some of your creation by machine shop???


Thanks tino...

Not in the near future...


----------



## Warleader (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll take it!


----------



## ledaholic (Jun 20, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> I would do that, but I like having the reverse polarity protection.



Good point!


----------

